# Who Is True Saint/Sant?



## sikhwizeman (Aug 10, 2006)

According to Mahan Kosh (P. 243) the term 'Sant' is derived from the Sanskrit word 'Saant' or 'Shaant', meaning spiritually poised i.e. keeping mental as well as physical feelings under control. 
​ 

      What does Gurbani say about true Sant?

Awsw mhlw 5 ] AwT phr inkit kir jwnY ] pRB kw kIAw mITw        mwnY ] eyku nwmu sMqn AwDwru ] hoie rhy sB kI pg Cwru ]1] sMq rhq sunhu        myry BweI ] auAw kI mihmw kQnu n jweI ]1] rhwau ] vrqix jw kY kyvl nwm ]        And rUp kIrqnu ibsRwm ] imqR sqRü jw kY eyk smwnY ] pRB Apuny ibnu Avru n        jwnY ]2] koit koit AG kwtnhwrw ] duK dUir krn jIA ky dwqwrw ] sUrbIr bcn        ky blI ] kaulw bpurI sMqI ClI ]3] qw kw sMgu bwCih surdyv ] AmoG drsu sPl        jw kI syv ] kr joiV nwnku kry Ardwis ] moih sMqh thl dIjY        guxqwis ]4]37]88] {pMnw 392}


pd ArQ :—inkit—nyVy [ mwno—mMndw hY [ sMqn—sMqW dw [        AwDwru—Awsrw [ pg—pYr [ Cwru—suAwh, DUV [1[
rhq—jIvn-jugiq, rihxI [ auAw kI—aus (rihq) dI [        mihmw—vifAweI [1[rhwau[
vrqix—roz dw Awhr [ jw kY—ijs dy ihrdy ivc [        And rUp kIrqnu—AwnMd-srUp pRBU dI is&iq-swlwh [ ibsRwm—tyk,        shwrw [ sqü®—vYrI [ smwn—brwbr [2[
AG—pwp [ kwtnhwrw—k`tx dI qwkq vwlw [ jIA ky        dwqwrw—Awqmk jIvn dyx vwly [ sUrbIr—sUrmy [ blI—bhwdr [        kaulw—mwieAw [ bpurI—ivcwrI [ sMqI—sMqW ny [ ClI—v`s ivc kr        leI [3[
qw kw—aus (sMq) dw [ bwCih—cwhMudy hn [        surdyv—AkwSI dyvqy [ AmoG—ivArQ nwh jwx vwlw [ sPl—Pl dyx        vwlI [ kr—(dovyN) h`Q [ joiV—joV ky [ moih—mYƒ [        guxqwis—hy guxW dy ^zwny hrI ! [4[


ArQ :—hy myry vIr ! (prmwqmw dy) sMq dI jIvn-jugqI sux (aus        dw jIvn ieqnw au~cw hY ik) aus dw vf`px ibAwn nhIN kIqw jw        skdw [1[rhwau[
prmwqmw dw Bgq prmwqmw ƒ A`Ty pihr Awpxy nyVy v`sdw smJdw        hY, jo kuJ prmwqmw krdw hY aus ƒ im`Tw kr ky mMndw hY [ (hy        vIr !) prmwqmw dw nwm hI sMq jnW (dI izMdgI) dw Awsrw (bixAw rihMdw)        hY [ sMq jn sBnW dy pYrW dI DUV bxy rihMdy hn [1[
(hy BweI ! sMq auh hY) ijs dy ihrdy ivc isr& hir        ismrn dw hI Awhr itikAw rihMdw hY, sdw AwnMd rihx vwly prmwqmw dI        is&iq swlwh hI (sMq dI izMdgI dw) shwrw hY [ (hy BweI ! sMq        auh hY) ijs dy mn ivc im`qr qy vYrI ieko ijhy (im`qr hI) l`gdy hn (ikauNik        sMq sB jIvW ivc) Awpxy pRBU qoN ibnw iksy hor ƒ (v`sdw) nhIN        smJdw [2[

(hy BweI ! prmwqmw dw sMq hornW dy) ko®VW hI pwp dUr        krn dI qwkq r`Kdw hY [ (hy BweI !) prmwqmw dy sMq (dUijAW dy)        du`K dUr krn jogy ho jWdy hn auh (lokW ƒ) Awqmk jIvn dyx dI smrQw r`Kdy        hn [ (pRBU dy sMq ivkwrW dy twkry qy) sUrmy hMudy hn, kIqy bcnW dI        pwlxw krdy hn [ (sMqW dI ingwh ivc ieh mwieAw BI inmwxI ijhI jwpdI        hY) ies inmwxI mwieAw ƒ sMqW ny Awpxy v`s ivc kr ilAw hMudw  hY [3[

(hy BweI !) prmwqmw dy sMq dw imlwp AwkwSI dyvqy BI        loVdy rihMdy hn [ sMq dw drSn ivArQ nhIN jWdw, sMq dI syvw zrUr Pl        dyNdI hY [
(hy BweI !) nwnk (dovyN) h`Q joV ky ArzoeI krdw        hY—hy guxW dy ^zwny pRBU ! mYƒ sMq jnW dI syvw dI dwiq        b^S [4[37[88[


English translation below:


 (Singh Sahib Sant Singh Khalsa, MD) 

Asaa Mehl Fifth 

Twenty-four hours a day, he knows the Lord to be near at hand; 
he surrenders to the Sweet Will of God. 
The One Name is the Support of the Saints; 
they remain the dust of the feet of all. ||1||  
Listen, to the way of life of the Saints, O my Siblings of Destiny; 
their praises cannot be described. ||1||Pause||  
Their occupation is the Naam, the Name of the Lord. 
The Kirtan, the Praise of the Lord, the embodiment of bliss, is their rest. 
Friends and enemies are one and the same to them.  
They know of no other than God. ||2|| 
They erase millions upon millions of sins.  
They dispel suffering; they are givers of the life of the soul. 
They are so brave; they are men of their word.  
The Saints have enticed Maya herself. ||3|| 
Their company is cherished even by the gods and the angels. 
Blessed is their Darshan, and fruitful is their service. 
With his palms pressed together, Nanak offers his prayer: 
O Lord, Treasure of Excellence, please bless me with the service of the Saints. ||4||37||88|| ​


----------



## kuldeepsb5 (Mar 10, 2010)

Every day we read adds/hear announcements that so & so SANT/108  BRAHAM GYANI BABA JI will attend DIWAN and will tell Gursangat about  Sikhism/Sikh life /Gurbani. But do we know as to who is SANT/ BRAHAM  GYANI in Sikhism. For this we have to take guidance from pious GURBANI  because whatever Gurbani tells us ,the same has to be obeyed by a SIKH  (but a number of so called Sikhs have been doing misinterpretation  of  the quotes from GURBANI so as to suit their status &  satisfy their  false ego)
                         	GURBANI in Sri Guru Granth Sahib tells us :-                                                                        	
-  "HAMRO BHARTA BADO BIBEKI , AAPE SANT KAHAVE."
( Asa BHAGAT KABIR JI Ang  no.476 )
and it means that the almighty WAHEGURU or AKALPURAKH himself is the "SANT"
- "SUN SANTNA KI REET,.....MITRA SATRU NA KACHHU JANE SARAB JEEA SAMAN.....SEET MAND SUGANDH CHALYO SARAB THHAN SAMAAN....
SUBHAAYE ABHAYE  JU NIKAT AAVE SEET TA Ka  JAAYE, AAP PAR KA KACHHU NA JANE 
   SADA SEHAJ SUBHAYE...." ( Maroo Ashtpadi Mehla 5 Ang 1018)
and all  this is self explanatory. 
   Is their any so called SANT at present who gives same treatment to  enemies and foes, goes every where with the same enthusiasm whether the place is cool or hot or a  place with foul smell (poorshouses)or scented place,...anybody whosoever comes whose near  and losts his all sorrows,..and he ,who does not overcomes( by talking about himself only )  others and lives always simply and under devine style ( sehaj subhaye)
              At least I could not find any person in present era who  bears all the above qualities. 
    Now a days the so called SANTS keep dozens of body guards with  them.( bcoz. the are afraid of enemies). No body is tyagi of MAYA but having heavy n huge bank  balances  increasing day by day.
           	If we  go through our HISTORY, no body has been  called/addressed/designated as SANT
    during the life time of  OUR GURU SAHIBAN. Even the most great SIKHS  like Baba Buddha ji,Bhai Lehna ji(who later on became GURU ANGAD JI)Bhai Gurdas Ji,Bhai Manjh  Ji,Bhai Salo JI,Bhai Bidhi Chand Ji Bhai Daya Singh Ji and four other PYARE,Bhai Mati Das ji,Bhai Sati  Das ji,Bhai Dayala ji,Bhai JIWAN SINGH JI(Ranghreta guru ka beta),Bhai SANGAT SINGH JI ( who  sacrificed himself at Chamkaur Sahib in place of GURU GOBIND SINGH JI as his face and body structure and  height was resemling with GURU JI),Baba GURBAKHASH SINGH JI ( the real name of BABA BAND BAHADUR JI )  etc. were known and were called as BHAI OR BABA during lifetime of our GURUS.Are we more intelligent  than our GURUS,and have started nominating/adressing the persons as SANTS? I think definitely no.  Than why it is so? 
                                 So please and please avoid to use the world SANT for any  person. We should rather call him BHAI SAHIB or BABA JI ( if he is aged ).I beg pardon from evwery  body whose sentiments may have been hert by this message but it was my primary duty to share the  thoughts which I have concived whilst reciting SEHAJ PATHS.
Bhul chuk lai khima bakhani ji.
Waheguru ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji ki Fateh.
kuldeepsb5


----------

